# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Huawei update (24.Nov.2017) - 36 NEW Huawei models added

## mohamed73

*Dear Chimera Tool Users,* 
To make our  software better for you, we  bring updates regularly. Every     update of  our software includes  improvements for stability and     bugfixes.
If you have any feedback or run  into issues, come find us at  our live support, we are happy to help  you.  *
Software version:**15.76.1548 Release date: 24. Nov. 2017*   *Added new models:*   *Ascend G620S (G620S)* - Unlock / Relock Bootloader, Update Firmware, Repair IMEI, Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*dtab  WaterPlay (HDN-L1JB)*  - Remove Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock  Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI,  Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*Enjoy 7 (SLA-AL00)*  - Remove Huawei-ID  Lock, Unlock / Relock Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update Firmware, FRP  Remove, Repair IMEI, Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*Enjoy 7  (SLA-AL00A)*  - Remove Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock Bootloader, Factory  reset,  Update Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI, Repair MAC, Direct  Unlock*Enjoy 7 (SLA-TL10)*  - Remove Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock /  Relock Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair  IMEI, Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*G10 / G10 Plus (RNE-AL00)*  -  Remove Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update  Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI, Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*Ascend  XT2 (TOR-A1)*  - Remove Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock Bootloader,  Factory reset,  Update Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI, Repair MAC,  Direct Unlock*Honor 6A (DLI-L22)*  - Remove Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock  / Relock Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair  IMEI, Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*Honor 6C Pro Dual (JMM-L22)*  -  Remove Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update  Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI, Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*Honor  Changwan 6 (MYA-TL10)*  - Remove Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock  Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI,  Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*Honor Changwan 7X (BND-AL10)*  - Remove  Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update  Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI, Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*Honor  Changwan 7X Dual (BND-TL10)*  - Remove Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock  Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI,  Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*Honor Holly 4 (DLI-L42)*  - Remove  Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update  Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI, Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*Honor  V9 play (JMM-AL00)* -  Remove Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock Bootloader,  Factory reset,  Update Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI, Repair MAC,  Direct Unlock*Honor WaterPlay 10.1 (HDN-L09)*  - Remove Huawei-ID  Lock, Unlock / Relock Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update Firmware, FRP  Remove, Repair IMEI, Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*Honor WaterPlay  10.1 (HDN-W09)* -  Remove Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock Bootloader,  Factory reset,  Update Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI, Repair MAC,  Direct Unlock*Mate 10 (ALP-L09)*  - Remove Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock /  Relock Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair  IMEI, Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*Mate 10 Dual (ALP-L29)*  - Remove  Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update  Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI, Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*Mate  10 Premium (ALP-AL00)*  - Remove Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock  Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI,  Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*Mate 10 Pro (BLA-A09)*  - Remove  Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update  Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI, Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*Mate  10 Pro (BLA-AL00)*  - Remove Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock Bootloader,  Factory reset,  Update Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI, Repair MAC,  Direct Unlock*Mate 10 Pro (BLA-L09)*  - Remove Huawei-ID Lock,  Unlock / Relock Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update Firmware, FRP Remove,  Repair IMEI, Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*Mate 10 Pro (BLA-L29)*  -  Remove Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update  Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI, Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*Mate  10 Pro (BLA-TL00)*  - Remove Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock Bootloader,  Factory reset,  Update Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI, Repair MAC,  Direct Unlock*MediaPad M3 Lite s (CPN-L0J)*  - Remove Huawei-ID  Lock, Unlock / Relock Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update Firmware, FRP  Remove, Repair IMEI, Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*Nova 2i (RNE-L22)*   - Remove Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock Bootloader, Factory reset,   Update Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI, Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*Nova  2i  / Mate 10 Lite (RNE-L01)*  - Remove Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock  Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI,  Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*Nova 2i  / Mate 10 Lite (RNE-L02)* -   Remove Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update  Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI, Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*Nova  2i  / Mate 10 Lite (RNE-L03)*  - Remove Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock  Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI,  Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*Nova 2i  / Mate 10 Lite (RNE-L21)*  -  Remove Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update  Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI, Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*Nova  2i  / Mate 10 Lite (RNE-L23)*  - Remove Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock  Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI,  Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*P9 lite mini (SLA-L22)* - Update Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI, Repair MAC, Repair MEID*Vitria (Y301A2)* - Unlock / Relock Bootloader, Update Firmware, Repair IMEI, Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*Y6  Pro 2017 (SLA-L02)*  - Remove Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock Bootloader,  Factory reset,  Update Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI, Repair MAC,  Direct Unlock*Y6 Pro 2017 (SLA-TL00)*  - Remove Huawei-ID Lock,  Unlock / Relock Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update Firmware, FRP Remove,  Repair IMEI, Repair MAC, Direct Unlock*Y7 2017 Dual (TRT-LX3)*  -  Remove Huawei-ID Lock, Unlock / Relock Bootloader, Factory reset,  Update  Firmware, FRP Remove, Repair IMEI, Repair MAC, Direct Unlock 
__________________________________________  * 
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _Kind regards,
Chimera Team_

----------


## marouane999

Merci  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## anisachour

merci mon frere

----------

